# Brrrrr, it's freezing!



## Qcumber

How do you say "brrr" in other languages? [Please don't forget to mention what language it is.  ]


----------



## Kangy

In Spanish we use the same 'word': *Brrr, ¡qué frío hace!*


----------



## Kraus

In *Italian* too we use "brr" (,che freddo!)


----------



## spakh

In Turkish we can say,

Brrr, dondum! or Bırrr, dondum!

No certain form, but it will be understood from the context.


----------



## Nanon

French: *Brrr *(for example: "brrr, ce qu'il fait froid !) - but also "*gla-gla-gla !*" (from "glace" = ice)


----------



## shannenms

وای مردم از سرما!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nizo

In Esperanto, _Brr, frostas!_


----------



## elroy

In Arabic:

أح ("aH")

For more intensity, one or more ح's can be added.

In colloquial Palestinian Arabic, a vowel can be added to increase intensity:

أحي ("aHi")
أحو ("aHu")

The added vowels can be lengthened for even more intensity.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

The Dano-Norwegian word expressing “brrr” is a hilarious huttetu. 

Danish: Huttetu! Det er saa koldt!, “Brrr, it’s so cold!”

Norwegian: Huttetu, så kaldt det er!
 ​


----------



## kareno999

Qcumber said:


> How do you say "brrr" in other languages? [Please don't forget to mention what language it is.  ]


Is it just a word or actually the sound you guys make when feeling cold?
In the latter case, we use an *inhaling *sound like s in Chinese.


----------



## Rolley

*Hungarian:* Brrrr, de hideg van!

It's an imitative word, so we say it.


----------



## black.x.white

kareno999 said:


> Is it just a word or actually the sound you guys make when feeling cold?
> In the latter case, we use an *inhaling *sound like s in Chinese.


I've heard people actually say "brrr" when they're cold. I'm sure it's not reflexive, but they say it because they think that that's the sound they're supposed to be making xD

After seeing this thread, I asked my mother (who's Chinese) what the onomatopoeic sound for being cold was, and she said, "冷還要發聲音嗎? o___o;" ("You're supposed to make a sound when you're cold?"


----------



## Setwale_Charm

* Russian:* Бррр, как холодно!


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:

Brrrr, ce ger este!


----------



## 0stsee

In Indonesian:

*Brrr, dingin amat sih!!*

Funny that many languages have actually the same form.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

0stsee said:


> Funny that many languages have actually the same form.


This probably reflects the similar snapping of teeth by all frozen humans


----------



## Topsie

French (in Provence anyway!) Gla gla gla, ça caille!


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Brrr, šalta.


----------



## Hakro

*Finnish:*

HRRRRR, on kylmä!


----------



## macta123

In Hindi, Arey ! Hum thand ke marey jaam rahey (OR gaye) hai !
In Malayam, Ayo ! Tanup karum sharirum muzhuvanum kaTTi aayi !


----------



## ilocas2

Croatian:

br, brr, brrr, brrrr, brrrrr, brrrrrr...

it's used also for some different feelings than coldness


----------



## ThomasK

In Dutch "*Brrr*" will do, but you could add "Sjonge [Good heavens], het vriest (hard)!"


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek it's *«μπρρρ»* [brrrr] too, often accompanied with the exclamation *«ψοφόκρυο!»* [p͡soˈfokri.o] (neut.) --> _dead-cold!_

*«Μπρρρρ! Ψοφόκρυο!»* [brrr p͡soˈfokri.o]


----------



## bibax

In Czech, *brr* can also express disgust, repugnance.

Brr, to je zima! =  Brr, es ist kalt! (cold)
Brr, to je odporné! = Huch, es ist ekelhaft! (disgusting)

Slovak: *br, brr, bŕ* (ŕ = long trilled r)


----------



## Ghabi

All the *brrr* in this thread are supposed to be pronounced in the same way?


----------



## Gavril

Setwale_Charm said:


> This probably reflects the similar snapping of teeth by all frozen humans



It seems more likely to me that "BRRR" has been recently adopted into all of these languages. (Not always necessarily from English, though English probably has played some role in its diffusion.)

Besides the fact that the consonant "b" and syllabic "r" are far from universal sounds, "Brrr" doesn't seem like an especially good imitation of the sound of teeth chattering. (Though perhaps a person's mouth shivering in another way would sound like it.)


----------



## amikama

It's "brrrr" in Hebrew as well:
בררר! איזה קור!‏


----------

